# I am deeply humbled . . . . .



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)

@SENC @duncsuss why do so many politicians misuse this word? I was watching TV at one of my family's house and they were flipping back and forth between the normal propaganda stations playing reruns of acceptance speeches and a common theme was politicians who won, but said they were "deeply humbled". What's up with that? Don't they mean "honored" or "grateful" or even "indebted"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2016)

Quite right, Kevin. "I am deeply humbled" means "I have been humiliated" -- which is what might happen later when they are caught with their hand in the cookie jar and they're impeached, of course.

I suspect they believe it means the same thing as "I am your humble servant" -- but there's a world of difference between being humble and being humbled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Quite right, Kevin. "I am deeply humbled" means "I have been humiliated" -- which is what might happen later when they are caught with their hand in the cookie jar and they're impeached, of course.
> 
> I suspect they believe it means the same thing as "I am your humble servant" -- but there's a world of difference between being humble and being humbled.



That's exactly what I have always thought. Just goes to prove we can't trust parliament.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2016)

It looks like it's now accepted usage, according to this Wiktionary page ... LINK

Bah, humbug.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2016)

Here's a quote on this topic that I like:

But one point is worth making. You can’t feel humbled—that is, brought low—unless you have a rather high opinion of yourself in the first place. This reminds us of an anecdote.

In 1969, the Israeli politician Simcha Dinitz spoke to the New York Times about Golda Meir, who had just become Israel’s Prime Minister: “She is always telling people: ‘Don’t be so humble—you’re not that great.’ ”​

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> It looks like it's now accepted usage, according to this Wiktionary page ... LINK
> 
> Bah, humbug.



I'm with you. Humbled doesn't mean the same thing as the other adjectives they cite. My BS meter is pegged. Of course I do agree with a different usage of "Pegging".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Nov 11, 2016)

Late to the party, but I agree wholeheartedly.

That said, I am deeply humbled to be mentioned in the same sentence as @duncsuss.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2016)



Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)

SENC said:


> Late to the party, but I agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> That said, I am deeply humbled to be mentioned in the same sentence as @duncsuss.



I'm honored that I'm humbled by such men as you two right honorable ....... 

Humblers?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2016)

Can you get Humble Pie A la Mode?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Can you get Humble Pie A la Mode?



Yep it's called Youtube....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

